# HOT & FAST, NO WRAP BRISKET ON THE LANG



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2016)

The only thing good about a hurricane is after it passes the weather is just beautiful.

Lower humidity, cooler temps, and no chance of rain.

I have had a 15.5 lb. Choice packer in the fridge for over a week. 

The weather has been so bad I didn't want to smoke it.

I was planning on putting it on the WSM for an all nighter with the Guru.

But we had to clean up after the storm & put all our stuff back where it belongs.

So I was going to be around the house yesterday all day.

Perfect time to fire up the Lang & do a hot & fast brisket smoke.

I got started around 5:00 AM with starting a chimney of charcoal.

Once I had a coal bed I used oak & hickory the rest of the time.













10-8-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






Here's the brisket all trimmed & rubbed down. I picked this one out because it had good marbling & the flat was pretty thick on the end.













10-8-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






I saved some of the fat I trimmed off to put above the brisket so it would baste it while it cooks.













10-8-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






Ready to go.













10-8-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






I let the Lang get up to about 300 degrees, then put the brisket on. 













10-8-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






I didn't put a probe in the brisket, just let it go for a while. This is at 3 hours.













10-8-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






This is 6 hours & I checked the IT with my Thermapen.It was 160-170.













10-8-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






Here it is at 8 hours, IT 180-185. I took the top rack out & fed the cracklin's to the turtles in the pond in my backyard.

Look how defined the flat & point are. The flat is just laying on top of the point.













10-8-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






All done at 9.5 hours. IT 197 & probe tender throughout.













10-8-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






I let it rest on the counter with a foil tent for about 45 minutes.

Then sliced it up. It was very tender & juicy.

The thinnest part of the flat was a little overcooked & fell apart when I tried to slice it.

But the majority of the meat was perfectly done.













10-8-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






It just melted in your mouth.













10-8-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






Of course we couldn't have a brisket sammie with out Judy's homemade buns!













10-8-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






Here it is with a little BBQ sauce and some homemade dills.

On our finest china, of course!













10-8-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 9, 2016






I have to say I have been very pleased with the way the Lang cooks just about anything.

I'm getting better at keeping the temp steady & knowing when to add another split.

After the first hour I never touched the dampers, just fed the beast wood & it held very steady at about 280 degrees.

Thanks for looking guys!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 9, 2016)

Absolutely awesome Al, you knocked it outta the park on that smoke & Judy sure does have great baking skills !  Awesome meal !   Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Oct 9, 2016)

To Al's for dinner! Nice looking smoke,looks like you got through the hurricane fairly well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks great Al!

Point!


----------



## jcbigler (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks good. 

I wonder how fast it would have cooked in those hurricane speed winds. You probably could have gotten it done in just 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Absolutely awesome Al, you knocked it outta the park on that smoke & Judy sure does have great baking skills ! Awesome meal !


Thanks Justin!

And yes Judy is an awesome baker!

Al


b-one said:


> To Al's for dinner! Nice looking smoke,looks like you got through the hurricane fairly well.


Thanks B!

Yes we really lucked out. Not any damage or power outages.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Al!
> 
> Point!


Thanks Case!

I appreciate the point too!

Al


JCBigler said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I wonder how fast it would have cooked in those hurricane speed winds. You probably could have gotten it done in just 2 or 3 hours.


Thanks JC!

You might be right, when the wind is coming from the firebox side, it does tend to get hotter.

Al


----------



## briggy (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks great Al!  Glad you made it through the hurricane with no major issues.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Yummy for sure , Al.   Can't wait to try my first briskey.

Glad you fared good with the storm.


----------



## schlotz (Oct 9, 2016)

Great looking brisket Al.  What did you rub it with? SPOG?

...matt


----------



## betaboy (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice Al! That is a very defined point/flat indeed! Glad to hear you made it out of the storm with just a little clean up too!


----------



## smokingaces (Oct 9, 2016)

That's a fine brisket! Not surprise your turned a good piece of meat!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2016)

Glad to see you survived the storm and had some great beef...JJ


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2016)

Al glad to see you & Judy are safe That Brisket looks great Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2016)

b-one said:


> To Al's for dinner! Nice looking smoke,looks like you got through the hurricane fairly well.





Briggy said:


> Looks great Al!  Glad you made it through the hurricane with no major issues.





c farmer said:


> Yummy for sure , Al. Can't wait to try my first briskey.
> 
> Glad you fared good with the storm.


Thanks a lot guys!!!

I really appreciate it!

Al


schlotz said:


> Great looking brisket Al.  What did you rub it with? SPOG?
> 
> ...matt


Thanks Matt,

I used my pork rub, it's really just a simple rub & lately I've been using it on everything.

PM me & I'll send it to you.

Al


Betaboy said:


> Very nice Al! That is a very defined point/flat indeed! Glad to hear you made it out of the storm with just a little clean up too!





smokingaces said:


> That's a fine brisket! Not surprise your turned a good piece of meat!


Thanks a lot fellas!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 10, 2016)

Wonderful brisket Al. Thats truly a silver lining in the storm cloud! point B


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 10, 2016)

That looks amazing Al, that Lang is serving you well my friend.













Daauum Your Makin Me Hungry.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 10, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Glad to see you survived the storm and had some great beef...JJ





tropics said:


> Al glad to see you & Judy are safe That Brisket looks great Points
> 
> Richie





BDSkelly said:


> Wonderful brisket Al. Thats truly a silver lining in the storm cloud! point B





redheelerdog said:


> That looks amazing Al, that Lang is serving you well my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  JJ, Richie, Brian, & John! I really appreciate it!

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 10, 2016)

Great looking brisket Al! And it wasn't cooked at 225!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Points!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Great looking brisket Al! And it wasn't cooked at 225!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DB!

Lately I've been smoking everything at higher temps.

It gets done quicker & I think it may be a little juicier.

Al


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice Brisket Al!  Glad that storm stayed off the coast!

Mike


----------



## chestnutbloom (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the great q-view and info on the smoke. Makes me wanna try a higher temp packer right now!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2016)

chestnutbloom said:


> Thanks for the great q-view and info on the smoke. Makes me wanna try a higher temp packer right now!





mike5051 said:


> Nice Brisket Al!  Glad that storm stayed off the coast!
> 
> Mike


Thanks a lot guys!

It is much appreciated!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 12, 2016)

Al not sure how that smoke got by me but the brisket looks awesome! Thumbs Up
A good pitmaster helps, but them Langs put out some great Q!
I have even smoked pork butts @ 300 and they turn out great!

Point worthy
34 and a heavy frost the other morning my friend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Al not sure how that smoke got by me but the brisket looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Doug!

Your right about the Q the Lang puts out, I'm for sure loving mine!

As soon as I saw how well the brisket turned out, the first words out of my mouth were.

I gotta do a butt like this.

I can't believe it's that cold for you already. It's still in the 80's down here.

Honestly I'm looking forward to some nice cool weather, so we can open up the house & shut off the A/C

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 13, 2016)

A thing of beauty Al!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> A thing of beauty Al!!


Thanks Chris!

Al


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2016)

"Beautiful brisket, Sir" he says as he doffs his hat and backs away bowing.

Point!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2016)

Disco said:


> "Beautiful brisket, Sir" he says as he doffs his hat and backs away bowing.
> 
> Point!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!

I appreciate it my friend!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry I'm Late, Al, but I just found this Beauty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That Brisket looks Awesome, and I could sure go for a couple Sammies just like that one!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm Late, Al, but I just found this Beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment & the point Bear!

Al


----------



## sauced (Oct 17, 2016)

Great looking brisket Al....and those rolls look awesome!!

Points!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2016)

Sauced said:


> Great looking brisket Al....and those rolls look awesome!!
> 
> Points!!


Thanks Buddy!

Al


----------

